# Weak Shower Water



## quackaddict (Sep 17, 2012)

PROBLEM: I have a problem with water pressure in my 32 FLRDS. It is especially weak in the shower. When I turn on the hot water it is fine for 15 seconds then turn into a trickle. Adding in the cold will get it to a weak stream, then after a few minutes it reduces to a trickle again. The amount of hot water seems limited to me, less than I have had in past trailers. I have the heater operating on electric. Don't know if this limits the heaters recovery ability or not.

ATTEMPTED FIXES. I have an external pressure regulator the reads in the green, lower end but still green. I removed the in-line filter. This seemed to help a little. I have removed all the limiters in the shower with no help. I would like to remove the regulator but don't want to cause more problems with leaks. A friend of mine with a 5th said his had a built in regulator. Is it possible mine does too? Perhaps it's being over regulated.

OT. What is the Sydney package?

Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is it a flow issue in the shower or run time for hot water?

Does the issue repeat at the sink?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you check to make sure your water heater bypass is in the correct position? A partially turned valve would cause a restriction.


----------



## quackaddict (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes the water pressure in the sinks are also low in pressure. As I stated it starts out a little stronger but quickly looses pressure. The sinks do have a slightly better flow than the shower, especially on the hot water side. My thought was since the shower "hose" to the head is a smaller diameter the shower could be effected more.

As far as the bypass, I don't know where that is located. I'm still trying to figure out what the reset "buttons" do. Don't notice anything happening or feel anything when I push them. I don't have a user manual for it. Wish I did so I could find out the holding tank sizes and other basic information. Still don't know what the "Sydney Edition" means.

Thanks for all your help folks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since it is an issue at both the sink and shower and it is more of an issue on the hot than the cold. I will say the water heater outlet check valve is stuck.

If you are handy then you will need to find the water heater, open up the access to the back of it and pull the discharge check valve. It is the brass fitting at the water outlet, the outlet will be the highest fitting on the back. While you are there you can check the bypass valve position. If you want to test the system place the bypass in full bypass, you will not get hot water but you should get full pressure. If you do not get full pressure with the water heater bypassed you have an issue else where in the system.

As for the owners manual for the trailer they are not much help as they are very generic. It is better to just Google the model number of your systems and get the manufactures manual for each piece of equipment.

Sydney edition is just a slight upscale model from the regular outbacks.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a simular problem when I tried to use a flow regulator on my camper, I had almost no water pressure at all. Had to remove the regulator so that I had water flow. About the only thing I could think of was to get one of the better with a gauge and adjustable pressure on it. I have yet to run into a situation where the pressure was high enough to cause problems but then I normally don't hook up to city water. I have had to replace my shower head because it got all gummed up and ended up with no flow. Also have had to clean the screens on the faucets since they had got clogged up with dirt and calcium. There is also a screen in the city water hook up that sometimes needs to be replaced. hope all this helps.


----------

